

Show HN: Pocket Rice - jamesdowning
http://www.pocketrice.com.au

======
Taurenking
How does this work?

~~~
Tarang
It looks like you answer trivia questions. There are ads shown during the
session at the bottom of the screen, like in a lot of android apps, which end
up paying for the rice.

Source:
[http://www.pocketrice.com.au/about.html](http://www.pocketrice.com.au/about.html)

